# MonStar's Journal: Quest for Strength



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2004)

I know that I already had a journal with this name, and I am starting another one, so give me all the sh*t that you want. 

The name of this journal correlates completely with my goals at this point, so there is no reason at all why I should not have kept the original one. I know I know I know I should have listened, lol. Anyway, still on SF's program, making great progress. Here is a layout of the program:




> *Upper Body 1*
> Close-grip Bench (or variation, treated as a warmup): sets of 5 to a 5RM
> Rack Lockouts: to a 1RM (vary the lockout, 4", 6", etc)
> Triceps: 8 sets of 4-6 (skulls, oh db press, etc and go HEAVY)
> ...


I am going back to a regular clean diet in moderation. Nothing tricky at all this time around, just going to do everything in moderation instead of going extreme like I was planning on doing with NHE. I should have known that trying go on no carbs and gain strength was going to be a difficult task. 

I also want to add that at this point I am completely cutting out the M1T (methyl-1-test). I am about 8 days in the cycle and I can't deal with the foggy-mindedness and the lethargy, nor can I deal with the acne. So I am going to stay clean for a while and lay off the PH's and the PS's. I think at 20 years old my horomones are raging enough.  

As usual, comments, suggestions, questions, are always welcome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy crap man! Now I know your running from me, LOL. I agree you don't need the M1T now, but as far as the lethargy and all, taking 4-ad with it works great! Good luck with this journal


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Follow up with the total PCT anyway.  I was wondering what the new journal was for


----------

